# Synthol



## Great White

Been doing some research into Synthol and came across some amusing pictures of Synthol abuse.










.










.










And of course - No synthol thread would be complete without good old Greg


----------



## Tinytom

Wow

Inspiration to us all. mg:


----------



## Ironman

It amazes me that the guys maintain a serious look on there faces when they look nothing more than circus freaks. Also they guy at the bottom flat out denies that he use synthol - wtf - and that its just a result of site injecting steriods and hard training?!


----------



## Delhi

Where can I get some, oh where.........................................

TITS:confused:


----------



## RAIKEY

its a shame there isnt a product available that could enhance their self perception just as much!!.

these people must have some kind of body dismorphic disorder.

i think they must be looking in "funhouse" mirrors at the gym.

fcuking ridiculus!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

mmm does it make all parts bigger? :jaw: layball:


----------



## Harry1436114491

I think my wife has been using it on her ****.

In Thailand there has been a large rise in males being admitted to Hospital, due to site injecting vegtable oil into their penis in the hope it would have the same effect as synthol.


----------



## Delhi

An interesting debate may ensue............................

Most BB's hate synthol users. Why??

Is it because they are cheating, fake, freakish, intimidating, un-natural, un-healthy,etc etc??

The more you look at it, the more it seems that it is for the same reasons that most natural BB's (And joe public) hate the roids.

Discuss........................


----------



## John

what a bunch of fcuk heads, although i gotta admit i do like Valentino his column in MD is superb, ya hear


----------



## Great White

del_h said:


> Most BB's hate synthol users. Why??
> 
> Is it because they are cheating, fake, freakish, intimidating, un-natural, un-healthy,etc etc??
> 
> Discuss........................


I dont think its the fact that BBers HATE synthol users mate, cause a lot of BBers use it as it helps a muscle to break past a plateau by helping the fascia of a muscle stretch.

I think its more they hate people that ABUSE synthol to look like freaks, or to think they look good (like the guys above)

This gives bodybuilding a bad name, as, you can see these guys abuse steroids in one form or another, and lets face it, your average joe does not know what Synthol is, so they just think its another body builder abusing steroids...

Right or wrong?


----------



## Delhi

I do agree with you Paul that joe public probably does not know what synthol is and that sensible roid users will inadvertantly be 'tagged' alongside them (Synthol users).

But I am of the opinion that even the sensible roid users are also frowned upon by Joe Public. I mean, I am natural (Nothing against roids at all), but I have been asked if I am on steroids (Compliment) and feel that my achievement(s) in the gym have been diluted by the "Image" of roids in the public eye.

So much so that I am now starting to say "Fcuk em, if they think I am on roids I may as well be, and really show them something".


----------



## Great White

Its jelousy mate.

A lot of pricks in my local pubs / town who think just because someone is bigger, or has a better body than them, that they must be abusing steroids, etc.

Winds me up to the point of almost lashing out and pummeling there heads in, but of course, that dosnt do that "roid rage" argument any good  Lol


----------



## kyrocera

Whats synthol and how does it work?

Why are there arms so freakishly massive?


----------



## Great White

Taken from Synthetek:

If you are lacking a muscle group, be it biceps, triceps, deltoids, calves, quadriceps, pectorals and any other muscle group you can think of, and no matter what else you have tried to break through the plateau to make those stubborn muscle groups grow ,and still has not worked, well then Syntherol™ can very well be the answer!

Syntherol™, is a Site Enhancing Oil (SEO), otherwise know as 'synthol'.

SEOs help a muscle to break past a plateau (sticking point) by helping the fascia of a muscle stretch.

The fascia is the sheath of tissue that envelops a muscle. It is also the primary restrictive factor in muscle growth.

The more flexible the fascia is, the quicker the muscle size will increase. If you see top professional bodybuilders that have muscle gropus that 'pop', they have very flexible muscular fascias.

When proper protocol is used as described in USAGE, on small muscle groups such as the arms, gains up to 3" in 30 days are not uncommon, and if proper protocol is followed, the size will become permanent.

Syntherol™ is the NUMBER 1 CHOICE OF PROFESSIONAL BODYBUILDERS and top amateur competitors.

Syntherol™ is the reason why current top level bodybuilding competitors have achieved muscle size of which was previously unimaginable.

As the size of their muscles increased it also became common knowledge that a lot of this size was attributed to the use of Site Enhancing Oils.

Syntherol™, the number one selling Site Enhancing Oil in the world, is even supported by Chris Clark himself, the inventor of SEOs, as mentioned in his latest book.

Syntherol™ is the ONLY SEO formulated by a MAJOR PHARMACEUTICAL COMPANY; therefore one need not be concerned with issues such as sterility, which can arise with home made formulations that abound on the internet, and Syntherol™ is backed by a DOUBLE MONEY BACK GUARANTEE, something that no other SEO manufacturer is willing to undertake.


----------



## Tinytom

del_h said:


> An interesting debate may ensue............................
> 
> Most BB's hate synthol users. Why??
> 
> Is it because they are cheating, fake, freakish, intimidating, un-natural, un-healthy,etc etc??
> 
> The more you look at it, the more it seems that it is for the same reasons that most natural BB's (And joe public) hate the roids.
> 
> Discuss........................


Right here's why. Injecting synthol to make a muscle big requires only a needle and a pot of vegetable oil.

Usiing steroids still requires a good training plan, sound nutritional knowledge, adequate rest and recouperation and a desire to push through barriers and break the mould. One is much harder than the other.

You say about naturals - well I mod on another forum that is much more natural bias and the guys there are well clued up on their nutritional and training techniques - why? cos they don't use gear as a cheat to get big. However they would never criticise me or any other gear using bodybuilder or strongman because that's what we have to do to compete in our field and that's what we want to look like.

It's only cheating if you go into a natural federation when using gear, that's what I hate too and if I ever stopped using gear for any reason I wouldn't go into a natural fed as I've made my bed and I wouldn't want people to be thinking of me as a cheat. I've competed against guys who have used £1000s of gear to get ready and look crap because they don't pay attention to the other aspects of their training and nutrition and who haven't got the will to diet hard and push themselves mentally.

The reason why most synthol users get a bad rap is precisely the ease in which the size is available to them. It's like having a boob job and getting stupid size babylons implanted which look ridiculous. There's no moderation with these photos and it is obvious that they've got carried away. Even with an unlimited supply of gear you would have to work hard to get good results.

There's also the annoying truth that synthol users blatently deny it's use. I would never deny my gear use cos I know that's not the only reason why I'm the shape I am, however these guys know that they'd never get arms that size without a load of vitalite in their arms.


----------



## Great White

Another good read from Big A over at Pro Muscle:

Site Enhancing Oils, or 'synthol' as commonly known, are possibly the most controversial subject in bodybuilding. That is because there is a huge amount of miseducation and ignorance on the subject.

I first published the article below on the internet in early 2000, and since then it has been reproduced on countless websites and I have become as a the world most authorotive person on the subject, even consulting in the latest book on the subject written by the 'inventor' of the original SEO, Chris Clark.

In 1996 Chris Clark invented the first SEO (Site Enhancing Oil) and named it 'Synthol'. A quick phone call from brystol-Meyers, who hold the trademark rights on the 'Synthol' name, forced Chris Clark to change the name of his product to PumpNPose. However, the name of synthol was stuck with the bodybuilders.

The most popular now are Synthol/PumpnPose, Syntherol, EsikClean, Nuclear Nutrition Site Oil, Cosmostan and Liquid Muscle.

Synthol/PumpnPose is the original product. As such, it charges a lot of money and it's the most expensive variant as it relies on it's name to sell it - the cheapest found is $149.95. There must be a lot of fakes out there since the inventor of it, Chris Clark, charges a wholesale price of over $100 per bottle (and that's for large quantity), so there's no way that some outfits can retail it for $100. The only official distributor for PnP is www.meso-morph.com

Syntherol is my favourite simply because is the only one that I know of that is made by a real pharmaceutical company, so guaranteed sterile, plus it hurts less and the results seem to be better - don't take my word for it, ask around! It's the same formula as Synthol/PumpnPose, with added silica, which is a safe way to make the gains more 'permanent'. It's very refined, so it flows freely through a 28gauge needle, unlike the others which need as much as 21gauge needles to go through properly!

It's also the number 1 best selling Site Oil in the world, so they must be doing something right! And Synthetek (the maker of Syntherol) is the only company to offer a double money back guarantee and they never had any complaints from any customer from anywhere in the world! By far my choice, plus, it's cheap - $129.95. www.synthetek.com

EsikClean - same formula as Synthol, but it has colagen added. That makes it a very bad choice to use in my opinion. When you use site oils, the biggest problem is the formation of scar tissue. You don't want any scar tissue build up when you use site oils. Scar tissue is colagen buildup due to the trauma caused to the muscle by sticking a needle in there. As such, I would not help the build up of scar tissue in the muscle by injecting colagen. So, that's a bad choice. $100 per bottle www.synthol-direct.com Plus these are the people that counterfited Chris Clark's PnP and Synthetek's Syntherol, so one wonders how 'genuine' they are. Their associated websites are www.synthol.com, www.finalabs.com, www.zoelabs.com, www.pumpnpose.com, www.primolabs.com I strongly recommend that people stay away from them!

Nuclear Nutrition Oil - is a very good product, which works quite well. It's exactly as Syntherol, plus the addition of a small amount of prohormones. I am not a big fan of prohormones due to the reason that they will give you more side effects than benefits. Also, because of the prohormones, you cannot import it into countries like Canada or Australia, where prohormones are illegal. Still a good product - $149.95 www.nuclearnutrition.com

Cosmostan is another one that I recomend that people don't use. It has two anabolic steroids added to it. Because the SEO oil is a very long chain fatty acid, it will wrap itself around the steroid oil, as such not allow the steroid oil to be dissipated timely and for the body to assimilate the steroid. Also, both steroids contained in it are esterified, as such, they would have absolutely zero effect on localised growth as all esterified steroids have to travel to the liver first. Also, because of the steroids contained in it, it is illegal in most places in the world and women cannot use it. On top of all this, it also contains collagen, which as previously mentioned is an extremely bad idea as collagen primary causes scar tissue, exactly what should be avoided during SEO use. I am not sure of the price (never been interested in this product). Available from www.apex-pharmaceuticals.com

Liquid Muscle - same as PumpnPose, but at $199.95 per bottle. However, I can't find too much about it and about who makes it, as it seems as a small outfit and as such I have trouble trusting it 100%, especially when I am supposed to inject their stuff into MY body. They do advertise all over the bodybuilding magazines in the back sections, but that doesn't mean much. www.liquidmuscle.com

There's a ton of other brands, but the above are the most well known. The other brands available, I personally would not trust since they come from very small outfits, so you don't know whether they are sterile, properly manufactured or most likely just mixed together in somebody's 'bathtub'.

Site oils can be used for two purposes - to increase the size of a muscle or to shape a muscle.

To increase size, lets use the biceps for example. You need to inject in EVERY head of the muscle, while rotating the shots daily within that head. This is the only way to ensure that the added size keeps to your natural look/shape of the muscle. The quickest way to get a muscle up to maximum size is to do the following regimen: 1ml for 10 days in each head of the muscle. 2ml for 10 days. 3ml for 10 days. If you do both, the biceps and triceps simultaneously, you can add up to 3" on your arms in those 30 days.

Now, this is VERY IMPORTANT!!!: you HAVE to massage the area that you just injected SEVERELLY! You have to make sure that there's no lump forming. The muscle should always be soft. You should NEVER have a lump. It is also a good idea, to inject just before going to the gym, so as soon as you get to the gym, you should do a couple light weight, high reps sets for that muscle, to get the blood moving. This again will minimise lump formation. You have to keep in mind, that as soon as lumps form because you did not massage, scar tissue will form as well. You want to avoid scar tissue at all costs. Also, to minimise scar tissue build up, use VERY small needles, like 25g or 26g, inch or 1inch long (depending on the injection site) and inject VERY slowly. If you find that you cannot keep with the lump build up, but you are due for another shot, wait until, by massaging, the lump goes away (it should not be more than a couple of days) and then resume from where you left off.

If you have all the size you wish and just want to shape the muscle, as adding a peak on the biceps, then inject the spot, in the peak of the muscle, with 1ml every day or every second day until you obtain the peak that you desire.

What I recommend to people that are just starting out using these oils is to use 1ml per head of muscle per day, or every second day, for a week or so and see how they react to it. That way they can judge how many ml they can use per muscle head and how often.

Where to inject - BICEPS - inner and outer head. You can feel the `split' in between the two heads of the biceps when you feel with your other hand. Inject on each side of that. If you want to increase the length/thickness of the bicep, inject more in the inner head (closer to your body). If you want to increase the peak, inject more in the outer head.

TRICEPS - You don't need to inject in the outer/horseshoe head, unless it is really lacking behind. You inject in the middle and rear heads of the triceps. Generally, at the back of your arm, the upper portion is the rear head and the lower portion is the middle head, as the two heads overlap each other somewhat.

DELTOIDS - just inject straight into whatever head is lacking in size.

CALVES - Natural calves, no matter how big the are, have a `flat' look to the muscle. So you want to keep that look, you don't want to have your calves looking round like someone stuck an air hose in there. So, you inject in multiple shots, on the outside edges of the muscle. That will make the calf go outwards, while keeping the flat, natural look.

QUADS - With muscles this large, you need to do multiple daily injections. Where in the biceps you use 1ml per head per day to begin with, on quads you need to start with 1ml per site, 7 sites per quad. That is to avoid the `lumpy' look and keep the quad uniform. Again, to keep the natural look of the thigh, you should inject in the `peak' of the outer quad, injecting along the crest. If the teardrop is lacking, then just inject straight into it, rotating sites daily. I personally don't recommend quad shots, especially teardrop, due to the very high amount of nerves in the area.

PECS - pecs are a very large, 'flat' type of muscle. As such, the injections have to cover the entire area of the muscle, to 'lift' it at the same time, otherwise a lumpy look will result. I recomend three rows of three shots per pec per day.

I strongly recommend that you get some anatomy charts and study the muscles and the nerves that are in the area that you want to inject.

How do Site Oils work? To begin with, they do not stay in the muscle for 3 to 5 years. They get dissipated within months. However, during this time, they have stretched the fascia of that muscle. The fascia is a great constrictive factor in muscle growth. The more stretched the fascia is the more the muscle will grow and the more it will have that `popping' look. Site oils stay in there long enough for the fascia to stretch. As they dissipate, the `space' left by them is replaced with new muscle tissue growth. That is the reason why when x-rays/MRIs where performed on some of the people that have 25"+ arms, there was no oil found in there. The oil dissipated and it was replaced by real muscle.

The principle is the same as the one behind site shots with steroids, but it works at a much a larger degree, because the Site Oils take that much longer to dissipate.

As well, this is the same principle behind fascial stretching. Howver, it is much more efficient with Site Oils. Best example is to imagine a baloon. You can pull on it and stretch it as much as you want, and you will stretch it a bit. But if you fill it with a liquid, you will be able to stretch it to a much larger degree than just pulling on it from the outside. This is the best way to compare the efficiency of fascial stretching versus using Site Oils.

Pain - obviously, any site shot hurts. The pain will minimise the more you inject, until it will not hurt any more. Site Oils hurt, but not as much as site injections with, lets say, Sustanon or Testosterone Propionate. However, as I said, they will hurt less and less the more you use them.

Dangers - Site Oils are safe, if certain precautions are taken, same as when injecting anything else. You always have to aspirate. Always! You DO NOT want the oil to go in a vein. Always massage the area after the shot so scar tissue build up doesn't occur. And most importantly - USE COMMON SENSE! If you have 16" arms, don't think that you will have 23" in 5 weeks! Because if you try that, you will end up with deformed looking muscles and you will be the laughing stock of the world. On a side note, people like Greg Valentino have implants, not SEO's in their muscles. It is physiologically impossible to look like these guys do with SEOs. Hopefully that puts that myth to rest.

Site Oils are there to help you break past a plateau. If your genetics indicate that you are 242 with 5% bf, but you only have 18" arms, then Site Oils will help you bring your arms in proportion.

All that I am saying is that Site Oils are there to aid the work that you do in the gym, not replace it!


----------



## Delhi

On second thought's I am going to include BB's alongside Joe Public (Even roid users).

In my gym if anyone enter's with a half decent body, the automatic mode of thought from everyone else is "He is using". So I guess I am just as guilty.......

By the way I think those guys above look stupid to say the least, the one with the young guy in the nightclub to me looks the worst.

PS TinyTom, I am not flaming roid users (Or synthol for that matter), I am mearly trying to open a debate............


----------



## Ironman

Might aswell get implants imo - same thing. I use steriods - but I still have to work just as hard in the gym to gain. Imo using synthol to get past a 'plateau' is a weak excuse.

But then look Olympian bbuilders who use it - Earnie Taylor - Triceps full of synthol. I read a report somewhere that most top level bodybuilders are using the stuff - dont quote me on this cause I cant back it up.

I know a few people who have used it to beef up calfs before a show - basically giving themself an edge of people who possibly havent used it - is this fair? Or should it be 'do anything possible to win'?


----------



## tahir

everytime i see a pic of that kid in the 2nd pic i laugh lol

he thinks hes so cool lol wat a punk


----------



## TypeR

has anyone here ever used it?

does it really hurt that much?

Ben


----------



## Golden Man

As a natural I was going to say that its an individual choice to take steriods but you have to train effort is required compaired to being a jackass who jacks up parts that arent responding full of oil then says he is a bodybuilder any fool can do that.At least with people who take steriods they are training hard for what they achieve synthol users inject way and put no effort into what they do.Tom summond it up best if your on it why deny it especially when:rage: it is obvious:rage:


----------



## chrisgatguis

so does it actually increase strength, i mean is it just like 'fake' muscle sort of thing? or does taking it actually make the muscle grow in terms of function also? i think it looks rediculous like someones done a photo shop of it or summet.


----------



## robdog

Some of the guys in those pics have implants lads. Synthol will not cause that much size. It will help of course but not to the extent of gregg valentino.


----------



## Johnny bravo

It looks fake to me, looks like its been edited. If it was real I want some of that stuff looks good.


----------



## Tinytom

del_h said:



> PS TinyTom, I am not flaming roid users (Or synthol for that matter), I am mearly trying to open a debate............


My comments weren't aimed at you mate, I was just highlighting the differences.


----------



## mark1436114490

The world is full of nutcases, I think it is great! these people are here for our amusement - too many freaks, not enough circuses!


----------



## 3752

there will always be people who take things to the extreme it is in their nature.

Synthol use is no diffrent if used correctly you can add a cpl of inches on your Bi's without any issues or people noticing you have used such stuff.

personely i would not use it but as a competing bodybuilder i can see the draw to such a product.


----------



## Delhi

Tinytom said:


> My comments weren't aimed at you mate, I was just highlighting the differences.


Good man, sorry for picking you up wrong.............


----------



## Delhi

Johnny bravo said:


> It looks fake to me, looks like its been edited. If it was real I want some of that stuff looks good.


LOL

   mg:


----------



## kyrocera

http://www.bodybuildingpro.com/synthol/

More pictures...check out the guy in the suit...LOL


----------



## Ironman

kyrocera said:


> http://www.bodybuildingpro.com/synthol/
> 
> More pictures...check out the guy in the suit...LOL


Shouldnt that be www.elephantitus.com ?


----------



## sylha66681

Where can you buy Synthol in this country?? aint never seen any.


----------



## hackskii

Well, I dont like the idea of stretching the fascia out.

The highest concintration of fascia in the body is in the calves. This is because of the weight bearing loads that are on the legs.

If the calves have the higest amount of fascia of any muscle and it is used for support then stretching out the fascia minimising the support to that muscle would actually be bad instead of good.

Fascia is very hard to stretch and as you can see in the pics it does not stretch evenly.

Bodybuilding is all about symetry and ballance.

I dont know what possesses guys to do stuff like this but when I see this I am glad when I look in the mirror I see that I dont look all that bad.

I mean at what point do they look in the mirror and say hey I think I over did it some


----------



## Lord Lucan

jsut found this thread and OMG those pics look like the circus let out early!! they've all got arms that look like some1's put baloons in them and then inflated! seriously tho i know pscarb said about BBers using it responsibly and alot of pro's probably have but they have taken gear and HGH, and hard to train hard and keep to a strict diet aswell!!

the amount of nobheads by me that would abuse that stuff if the saw those pics is unbeliveable, yes i plan to use gear but as TT said you don't just inject that for a month and end up big it takes time, training and diet before you will get good results off it not a case of fill your arm and watch!


----------



## Golden Man

Having seen the pictures I dont need to spend any money going to the circus.To me the huge overinflated pro look is too extreme and not very functional BUT at least it looks like muscle.People who abuse their bodies in this fashion obviously didnt get enough attention and cuddles from their mums and maybe TOO much from their dads!!


----------



## hackskii

king1 said:


> Having seen the pictures I dont need to spend any money going to the circus.To me the huge overinflated pro look is too extreme and not very functional BUT at least it looks like muscle.People who abuse their bodies in this fashion obviously didnt get enough attention and cuddles from their mums and maybe TOO much from their dads!!


Sounds like you need a little huggie from Hackskii:love:


----------



## Golden Man

hackskii said:


> Sounds like you need a little huggie from Hackskii:love:


Can I have a hug after ive plucked my eyebrows and bought some leather pants from you:love: .Wonder if does dudes use synthnol and have implants anywhere else i think if your going to be a freak have the whole lot done chest calves arm implants synthnol up.Valentino is ALL natural


----------



## hackskii

king1 said:


> Can I have a hug after ive plucked my eyebrows and bought some leather pants from you:love: .Wonder if does dudes use synthnol and have implants anywhere else i think if your going to be a freak have the whole lot done chest calves arm implants synthnol up.Valentino is ALL natural


Sure you can have a hug after all that.

Would you mind if I did an hour of high intensity cardio first?


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

Synthol pictures crack me up:eek:  :crazy:


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

look at this knob:crazy::eek:


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

My favorite all-time synthol pic


----------



## Golden Man

hackskii said:


> Sure you can have a hug after all that.
> 
> Would you mind if I did an hour of high intensity cardio first?:shocked:


lol:rage: :tongue10:


----------



## hackskii

Yah all time favorite man boob picks without the gyno

Hey anyone know the guy above with the damaged biceps?

Looks like he is a strong man.

Anyone know him or what his lifts are?

Id like to do a search on him.


----------



## Spangle1187

tahir said:


> everytime i see a pic of that kid in the 2nd pic i laugh lol
> 
> he thinks hes so cool lol wat a punk


What a d*** his arm looks abnormal to the rest of his body:axe:


----------



## squat_this

Is it just me, or is that Big-Unc in the "Fitness World" picture???


----------



## andye

Paul Govier said:


> Its jelousy mate.
> 
> A lot of pricks in my local pubs / town who think just because someone is bigger, or has a better body than them, that they must be abusing steroids, etc.
> 
> Winds me up to the point of almost lashing out and pummeling there heads in, but of course, that dosnt do that "roid rage" argument any good  Lol


paul mate, that is one of the best posts ive ever read. i bet this applies to nearly every member of this site.

since i started training again, apparenlty ive developed and attitude problem and i think im clever lol, just because clothes fit me a bit better now.

oh how it makes me laugh


----------



## krique

Synthol use in competition isn't that bad because they already have to work hard to get to the point where they can use it without looking like freaks. The only way to get huge, but realistic looking muscles with synthol would be to start off with already large muscles. Inject and work out or work out and inject... I don't see too much of a difference between Synthol and roids. Now... as for the freaks who think that they can add 10 inches in a few months with Synthol... they might as well join a circus.

I still dislike the idea of both Synthol and roids though. I want to look ripped now AND when I'm 50.


----------



## miller25

It's not for me synthol


----------



## Harry1436114491

Synthol is great I've been injecting it into my penis for the last 3 months, I now have a massive knob which brings water to the wifes eyes just by looking at it.


----------



## LEWIS

so do you get stronger at all from it streaching the muscle fascia? valentino looks pretty strong to me ?


----------



## 3752

Krique that is a bold statement, why do you not think you would look good at 50 if you use steroids? do you really have the opinion that everyone who uses steroids is an abuser?


----------



## Robsta

Synthol isn't for me I'm afraid...there's a guy in my gym (just joined recently) who is a big lump, but with his arms by his side his biceps still look about 24 inches and a weird shape...synthol 100% and if that's what it does then no thank you.

I look enough of a cnut already without using that sh*te


----------



## hackskii

LEWIS said:


> so do you get stronger at all from it streaching the muscle fascia? valentino looks pretty strong to me ?


No, and no to both of these questions.

Fascia is necessary, the calves have the most fascia due to the weight bearing loads on the lower legs.

It gives and aids support, you stretch that out and you would probably lose strength.

I bet money Greg is no stronger than I am, and he is probably 10 years younger than me.


----------



## LEWIS

I bet money Greg is no stronger than I am, and he is probably 10 years younger than me.


----------



## Tall

Does synthol work on .... :rolleye11


----------



## Julio1436114543

All those biceps look deformed, why would someone want a deformed looking muscle??

Freaks. The other thing is why not inject your forearm to give a bit of balance?


----------



## Robbie

This dude looks p1ssed off!!


----------



## genan

they should inject it into their brain to get a fukcin clue how ridiculous they look...it looks like they got cancer in their mustles ffs..


----------



## punkfloyd

The only explanation for CONSCIOUSLY making yourself look like that is - diagnosed or not - all these people suffer from profound psychological issues.

The point where you experiment with something like that, and then realise that it is actually disfiguring you is being missed somewhere along the line by these guys...

25" upper arms and forearms like a girl.... great look:rolleyes:


----------



## hackskii

robbiedont said:


> This dude looks p1ssed off!!


Well, you would be p!ssed off too if you had arms like that.


----------



## Tall

robbiedont said:


> This dude looks p1ssed off!!


Did he use Synthol on his gut too... :rolleye11


----------



## ARNIE

he looks like a bloke who lives by me.


----------



## Matt090

ARNIE said:


> he looks like a bloke who lives by me.


 well just giv his arms a quick check and it may well be


----------



## matt3178

as has already been said, i think these guys have real issues!

what actually happens when they come to their senses & realise they look stupid?

how do they go about reversing it?

greg valantino style, suck it back out with a syringe.....:crazy:


----------



## squat_this

That guys arms look like an elephants ball bag...what a knob!


----------



## Harry1436114491

matokane said:


> well just giv his arms a quick check and it may well be


matokane it looks like your bashing one out in your avy!!


----------



## Matt090

Harry said:


> matokane it looks like your bashing one out in your avy!!


hahaha i probably was thought i looked a little tence in that pic,  i may hav to crop that pic now u hav mentioned it.

thought u might like it


----------



## Robsta

Harry said:


> matokane it looks like your bashing one out in your avy!!


Rotlmfao...quality:love:


----------



## Matt090

now u can only imagine what i am doing il leave it down to u.

oh yeh and Robsa i can tel u like my pic looks like ur about 2 reach 4 urs :blowme:


----------



## Tall

matokane said:


> now u can only imagine what i am doing il leave it down to u.
> 
> oh yeh and Robsa i can tel u like my pic looks like ur about 2 reach 4 urs :blowme:


I'll have you know that Robsta is doing his best "I'm a little teapot impression" - now leave him alone


----------



## Matt090

i cant say much but still. lol


----------



## Harry1436114491

You now look like one of those 70's porn stars.


----------



## Matt090

doesnt sound so bad to me lol  what with ur pic?


----------



## Robsta

matokane said:


> now u can only imagine what i am doing il leave it down to u.
> 
> oh yeh and Robsa i can tel u like my pic looks like ur about 2 reach 4 urs :blowme:


No, I'm reaching in my pocket for the "pre-school guide to spelling" book that I found in my daughters wendy house, so I can send it to you....


----------



## Frog

Those pictures are gross.

It's like alot of you said, this must come from some mental disorder, soem inferiority complex. I think it also comes from their families and friends, They should really be saying "Sorry, you have serious issues." and trying to help.

That lad at the bar, bet he thinks he's solid. Probably struggles to lift that thing.

Hehehe

Frog


----------



## Harry1436114491

matokane said:


> doesnt sound so bad to me lol  what with ur pic?


That's me keeping the babes at bay with my pooh firing spud gun, it was a few years ago and since then I have changed the direction of the comb over to a more trendy right to left as opposed to the old fashioned left to right.


----------



## Matt090

robsta9 said:


> No, I'm reaching in my pocket for the "pre-school guide to spelling" book that I found in my daughters wendy house, so I can send it to you....


well my spelling may be bad but i think that its probably ur wendy house with the "little tea pot" stance ur wacking out 4 us!


----------



## Robsta

I take it your reading is as good as your spelling then, I said my daughter's wendy house.

You know, a daughter, which if you grow big enough muscles you might well attract a member of the opposite sex who might procreate with you and you could well end up with one yourself...

Then you won't have to take silly pictures of yourself raving to

S club 7


----------



## Nytol

robsta9 said:


> I take it your reading is as good as your spelling then, I said my daughter's wendy house.
> 
> You know, a daughter, which if you grow big enough muscles you might well attract a member of the opposite sex who might procreate with you and you could well end up with one yourself...
> 
> Then you won't have to take silly pictures of yourself raving to
> 
> S club 7


 :lol:

That was so funny it hurt.


----------



## miller25

synthol is a dirty drug. Just been looking it up


----------



## Nytol

miller25 said:


> synthol is a dirty drug. Just been looking it up


Well that is a very educated statement, 

It is not actually a drug at all.


----------



## hackskii

MCT oil, great for energy if you want to tap into fat for fuel....lol

But you have to drink it for that.....lol


----------



## miller25

Nytol said:


> Well that is a very educated statement,
> 
> It is not actually a drug at all.


Don't care it disgust me. Body builders don't have to take that route.


----------



## ARNIE

some more pics


----------



## miller25

See what i mean dirty.


----------



## Nytol

miller25 said:


> See what i mean dirty.


No, I dont.

Those above pics, some of which look photo shopped are not people using synthol to try and gain some extra size, long term.


----------



## Ellis

the ernie taylor pic and valentino pic look real the other to definatly photo shopped


----------



## Matt090

robsta9 said:


> I take it your reading is as good as your spelling then, I said my daughter's wendy house.
> 
> You know, a daughter, which if you grow big enough muscles you might well attract a member of the opposite sex who might procreate with you and you could well end up with one yourself...
> 
> Then you won't have to take silly pictures of yourself raving to
> 
> S club 7


okok i cant think of anything now u beat me  easily lol

but just in case i cant get a good looking gf giv ur daughter my number in a few years


----------



## Bulldozer

miller25 said:


> Don't care it disgust me. Body builders don't have to take that route.


I bet a good % of pro's use it tho.

But they use and dont abuse!! BIG difference

My limited understanding of it is that it stretches the muscle fascia, in order for more growth to be possible.


----------



## Matt090

miller25 said:


> See what i mean dirty.


if u think that looks dirty look up steroids on the internet and u will find more infection pictures and so on looking 10 x worse than that, im sure u still will use steroids


----------



## Nytol

Bulldozer said:


> I bet a good % of pro's use it tho.
> 
> But they use and dont abuse!! BIG difference
> 
> My limited understanding of it is that it stretches the muscle fascia, in order for more growth to be possible.


Exactly, I imagine the number of top Pro's that use it would be close to the 100% mark, no one is going to turn down any potential advantage at that level.


----------



## miller25

matokane said:


> if u think that looks dirty look up steroids on the internet and u will find more infection pictures and so on looking 10 x worse than that, im sure u still will use steroids


So what you trying to say you'd use it. I would rather use the effect of heavy weights to stretch my muscle. Synthol makes you look more fake than gear.

Whats the point to it, every time you pin you'll pop the muscle. The body is not supposed to used in that way it's, people who use it have phycalogical problems. They want to get so big they don't care how they do it, they think it looks good when it doesn't.


----------



## Nytol

miller25 said:


> So what you trying to say you'd use it. I would rather use the effect of heavy weights to stretch my muscle. Synthol makes you look more fake than gear.
> 
> * Whats the point to it, every time you pin you'll pop the muscle.* The body is not supposed to used in that way it's, people who use it have phycalogical problems. They want to get so big they don't care how they do it, they think it looks good when it doesn't.


You are very mis informed mate.


----------



## miller25

> You are very mis informed mate.


Take you use it, each to there own.


----------



## Guest

Nytol said:


> You are very mis informed mate.


One fella tried telling me he knew a guy who was a big user and one day he was doing curls and his biceps tore open all the way to the bone like splitting a banana


----------



## Bulldozer

Miller bud, You shouldnt bash what you dont understand mate.

I would bet my left bollock that you have admired the physique of a synthol user at sometime or another and no even realised it.

If synthol is used correctly then you cant even tell , it has a bad name because of a handful of pratt's that abuse these site enhancement oils. Just like steroids have a bad name cos of the bell ends that abuse them.

Synthol is widespread mate, especially at the pro level. But its used sparingly and sensibly. As i said in my earlier post its used to stretch the muscle fascia to its extreme. But this would only be done (in sensible cases) after all other avenues of growth have been exhausted.


----------



## Guest

miller25 said:


> Take you use it, each to there own.


How does that mean he uses it?! Just having a slight idea of how the human body functions and how these compounds work within the body would tell you what you said is utter rubbish


----------



## jw007

miller25 said:


> So what you trying to say you'd use it. I would rather use the effect of heavy weights to stretch my muscle. Synthol makes you look more fake than gear.
> 
> Whats the point to it, every time you pin you'll pop the muscle. The body is not supposed to used in that way it's, people who use it have phycalogical problems. They want to get so big they don't care how they do it, they think it looks good when it doesn't.


so youve never been out with a bird with fake boobs?? or youve never bashed one out over porn with birds with fake boobs??? are they "dirty silcone using porn actresses" lol where normal porn actresses are not dirty lol.

Same thing mate.


----------



## Bulldozer

jw007 said:


> so youve never been out with a bird with fake boobs?? or youve never bashed one out over porn with birds with fake boobs??? are they "dirty silcone using porn actresses" lol where normal porn actresses are not dirty lol.
> 
> Same thing mate.


Bwhahahah, good point lol


----------



## miller25

No it isnt


----------



## dmcc

The 3rd and 5th pics posted by Arnie (watermarked Myophile.com) have been photoshopped. I've seen the guy in the 3rd pic before and although he's a big guy he's not like that. Though as for Brad Hollibaugh (5th pic), I still reckon his arms have a touch of the old oil...


----------



## fifibobo

Con said:


> One fella tried telling me he knew a guy who was a big user and one day he was doing curls and his biceps tore open all the way to the bone like splitting a banana


Ouch! Screw that. :crazy:


----------



## Guest

is synthol use reversible? because to me it just looks ridicolous doesnt even look like muscle. i can see how it could be used sensibly... but what white guy in the blue tshirts? wtf is that about lol


----------



## Harry1436114491

I belive synthol willl work it's way out of the body after a period once stopped.


----------



## dan2004

jw007 said:


> so youve never been out with a bird with fake boobs?? or youve never bashed one out over porn with birds with fake boobs??? are they "dirty silcone using porn actresses" lol where normal porn actresses are not dirty lol.
> 
> Same thing mate.


:rage: Stop saying things about porn stars , i love them all 

Oh except the BBW ones  , not my cuppa


----------



## miller25

Silicone breast and synthol if 2 different things. You can't compare the two. If my bird had fake tits i'd dump her cos 1 day she is gonna get old and have to get them taken out, she'd be all skin no flesh. Silicone tits are horrid any way.


----------



## corbuk

nope


----------



## vlb

spme more


----------



## Ollie B




----------



## MOLLSKI

looks rather silly i think


----------



## W1NNY

sorry to bring up an old subject but is this stuff that these idiots abuse testosterone based or anything or is it basically something that blows up that muscle??

I'm a steroid user myself and can understand the reasons for people wanting to use such a product, not my cup of tea really, but i am very curious to what the hell this stuff does to your body?! ie side affects and what not and how this stuff actually works? And also why all these blokes only have massive stupid arms?? Are they just site injecting into the bicep/tricep?


----------



## weeman

Ollie B said:


>


the guy in that pic hasnt used synthol,its implants he has,he is a scottish bodybuilder who trains near where i live.


----------



## hackskii

W1NNY said:


> sorry to bring up an old subject but is this stuff that these idiots abuse testosterone based or anything or is it basically something that blows up that muscle??
> 
> I'm a steroid user myself and can understand the reasons for people wanting to use such a product, not my cup of tea really, but i am very curious to what the hell this stuff does to your body?! ie side affects and what not and how this stuff actually works? And also why all these blokes only have massive stupid arms?? Are they just site injecting into the bicep/tricep?


It stretches out the fascia. Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## bassmonster

so does this synthol just float around the body all your life? all those guys posing with all that oil in their bodies is nothing less of comedy....


----------



## Irish Beast

Great White said:


> Been doing some research into Synthol and came across some amusing pictures of Synthol abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .


I wondered what Bruce Willis had been up to.


----------



## hackskii

No, it does not float around.


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

matokane said:


> okok i cant think of anything now u beat me  easily lol
> 
> *but just in case i cant get a good looking gf giv ur daughter my number in a few years *


Id remove that if i was you mate!


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

will this growth disappear over time if these guys stop injecting, all these pics and iv not seen one that looks like a physique i would ever want. does synthol give you strength gains? it would be very to se a guy with 30 inch guns struggling to curl 15kgs lol. although i doubt any of the can wipe there own ass let alone perform a bicep curl.


----------



## weeman

Incredibl3Bulk said:


> will this growth disappear over time if these guys stop injecting, all these pics and iv not seen one that looks like a physique i would ever want. does synthol give you strength gains? it would be very to se a guy with 30 inch guns struggling to curl 15kgs lol. although i doubt any of the can wipe there own ass let alone perform a bicep curl.


mate,i imagine you think flex wheelers physique was awesome,he was full of synthol by his own admission,you will have seen so many physiques you like that are full of it that you just dont realise bud,and thats the truth of the matter


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

its clearly a powerful drug then but my god when its abused its horrible. how can all those guy on this thread hitting gun shot actually think they look good?


----------



## ollie_ollie

would this work on my pork sword????


----------



## weeman

Incredibl3Bulk said:


> its clearly a powerful drug then but my god when its abused its horrible. how can all those guy on this thread hitting gun shot actually think they look good?


Its not a drug mate,its basically just an oil for want of a better description,not all the guys in this thread are synthol users,a lot are horrible looking implants,but yeah,fuk knows how most of them can think they look good.


----------



## crazypaver1

true dat


----------



## hackskii

It is a medium chain triglyceride that hangs around in the site area for a while, this helps to exhert its facial stretching properties.


----------



## jammach

ollie_ollie said:


> would this work on my pork sword????


Yes, you get guys that site inject synthol into their genitals to increase their size, but unless you're remarkably lucky the results wouldn't look very cosmetically pleasing and whilst the rest of your equipment would firm up on arousal, the synthol wouldn't. That surely doesn't sound that useful!


----------



## ollie_ollie

lol, so it would turn into jelly sword.


----------



## dudz

Delhi said:


> An interesting debate may ensue............................
> 
> Most BB's hate synthol users. Why??
> 
> Is it because they are cheating, fake, freakish, intimidating, un-natural, un-healthy,etc etc??
> 
> The more you look at it, the more it seems that it is for the same reasons that most natural BB's (And joe public) hate the roids.
> 
> Discuss........................


I dislike Synthol abusers because most look flat out stupid and fail to realise... IMO.


----------



## Prodiver

hackskii said:


> It is a medium chain triglyceride that hangs around in the site area for a while, this helps to exhert its facial stretching properties.


The notion that synthol itself stretches the fasciae cannot be true Hacks, whatever people claim.

The amounts injected, even cumulatively, are too small exert sufficient internal pressure to stretch the fasciae, and the compound is being absorbed and removed by the body from the start.

Some synthol compounds are irritant, and cause temporary swelling of the muscle. Chronic swelling occurs with repeated injections.

It's probable that synthol compounds containing AAS promote local hypertrophy when they are injected repeatedly over long periods.

Synthol migrates down the fibre sheaths and lubricates the muscle to the extent that guys claim they can lift heavier weights easier for more reps, so they get growth that way.


----------



## SK-XO

http://syntholsecrets.com/

^ Idiots like that make matters worse.


----------



## SK-XO

Just out of pure interest, if these guys wanted this crap out of their system how would they get it out? Surgery to drain it?

I would hate to look like that, just looks like fat.


----------



## Prodiver

Injections of non-irritant synthol gradually dissipate, though they may have allowed some muscle growth.

Irritant versions cause local irreversible swelling and fibrosis, which is what you see in the "deformed" guys.


----------



## hackskii

Prodiver said:


> The notion that synthol itself stretches the fasciae cannot be true Hacks, whatever people claim.


Really?

That is the whole idea of how the muscle can expand in its scheeth.

I have seen first hand guys shoot huge amounts of propionate to stretch the muscle out and only deform their own bodies.

Is it bigger muscle due to site injections?

Hell now, they stretched the site injection out and left an un-natural undulation of the fascia.

Fascia stretching is nothing new Arnold used to perform stretching exercises on his chest after a good pump to stretch out the fascia.

If you are insinuating that these Synthol pump dudes have muscle, then I say bull shit, not making your statement anything other than reasoning, but lets just look at this for a second.

No steroids are used.

Even if you say that the scheeths of the muscle groups were being or acting more effecient, this serves nothing for hypertrophy as it is the blood that rebuilds the muscle.

Why is it so important to massage area if the muscle disperses so easy?

I dont buy it.

Seen abuse and the only conclusion is fasica undulations that look like crap.

If the guy was good at what he does then fine.

But to pump many ml of oil in the muscle offers zero hypertrophy.

It does not work like that.

Site injections are a hit and miss.

I know of dudes that got tricep abcess from shooting to build the arms.

Yet not one of these guys tried facial stretching.

Prodiver, I know you like synthol, but for me, it is a freaking joke for about 99% of the dudes useing it.

Muscle trauma is not something that is a welcome part of the equation.

Training causes hypertrophy, shortcuts cause compromise in symetry.

Fascia is stronger than steal.

Much like a spiders web, that is stronger than steal as well.

Causing the fascia to stretch beyond its normal compacity is a compromise in structure.

Lets just look at this.

If the calves have the most fascia as they are a weight bearring load, why stretch them out?

In doing so would only compromise weight berring loads, or to keep the muscle supported.

Much like a wrap for a weak knee.

If you compromise the integrety of the muscle and or connective tissues, you got compromise.

If you do the natural approach where as you stretch the muscle while pumped, you get a more natural stretch of the fascia, less problems with the stuff most see offensive with synthol.

In the end abuse is not something I look fwd to.

Sorry prodiver, I welcome your rebuttal and any input to this issue.

But in my defense, I have seen first hand the undulations from dudes that site inject and it is not natural nor welcome for apperance.

Please do not take offense to my words, they are only mine and my opinoion only.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

bump 4 in the morning


----------



## SK-XO

Prodiver, I probs read Hack's post wrong but, if you like synthol, have you used it? if so do you have any pics? im just interested.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

I love seeing pics of these bell-ends.


----------



## kyrocera

Gerry_bhoy said:


> I love seeing pics of bell-ends.


Possibly on the wrong forum mate

:thumb:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

kyrocera said:


> Possibly on the wrong forum mate
> 
> :thumb:


LMFAO!

Sure I wrote "these" in there. Gutting myself here.

My point still stands though.

Edit: I did put in "these" you crafty bastard :lol:


----------



## kyrocera

LOL, I know


----------



## hackskii

When I look at facial stretching I think of something like this.

Your muscles are made up of thousands of fibers; these muscles are individually wrapped in a connective tissue or a sheath. There are different sheaths/bundles like, fascicles, perimysium, epimysium, but lets just call them fascia for simplicity.

Think of the fascia as like a pillow case surrounding a pillow. If you put one pillow case around a pillow you will get a certain amount of size, putting in another pillow would not increase the size much but would have more volume.

I feel that muscle memory has more to do with the fascia being stretched out rather than your ability for the muscle to grow. Over years of training the fascia will stretch naturally. Once one lays off the muscle gets a form of atrophy and its fullness disappears some.

When one starts back training, the fascia has not gone back to its original value like the muscle did.

Once you train, it fills up the volume inside the fascia, this is a luxury that a long time trainer has over someone just starting out, giving the same genetics.

This in itself is a form of fascia stretching.

Fascia stretching is nothing new; John Parillo perhaps might be the most influential person on this subject.

One of the greatest scientists the sport of bodybuilding has ever known is D.J. Millward.

Both of these brought the ideas of facial stretching into the bodybuilding field.

Arnold Schwarzenegger, and Tom Platz both used fascial stretches as part of their routines. Makes sense, bigger sacks, more area of muscle to fill.

Fascia has been likened or suggested to be stronger than steel, much like a spiders web being stronger than steel.

A woman named Dr. Ida P. Rolf was the first to come up with a technique called rolfing, which is basically a form of facial stretching that actually is quite painful.

She used this to move around, loosen, expand, and realign tissues.

Remember the idea here is very simple, to get the bag that surrounds the muscle to stretch some so once the bag is bigger, and the muscle will expand into the bag and create a bigger sack of muscle.

Although this type of stretching is very painful and not many can do it correctly.

Basically this is done with a warmed up muscle (a cold muscle has limited range of motion), it needs to have a good pump (blood in the muscle), the extreme stretching, recovery.

Arnold for instance used to work chest, then have a killer pump, then he would take dumbbells and lie on a bench and use the dumbbells to stretch out the pectorals.

The killer pump would probably have to be done with higher reps and drop sets to get the most blood in the area.

It probably would be a good idea to use different angles too, this would help in allowing for more separations to be seen.

Generally speaking this facial stretching would work best during bulking sessions and not cutting sessions.

DC training incorporates this into his training philosophies.

The calves are said to have the most fascia due to its load bearing, this might be the reason why some guys have a very hard time getting size on their calves.

Shoot, just found this:

Fascial manipulation- Located all around the muscle and in the fibers are connective tissues. These tissues are composed of a both a base substance and two kinds of protein based fiber known as collagenous connective tissue and elastic connective tissue.

Collagenous connective tissue consists mostly of collagen and supplies tensile strength. Elastic connective tissue consists mostly of elastin and provides elasticity. The base substance is called mucopolysaccharide and performs as both a lubricant (allowing the fibers to easily slide over one another), and as a glue (holding the fibers of the tissue together into bundles). The more elastic connective tissue there is around a joint, the greater the range of motion in that joint. Connective tissues are made up of tendons, ligaments, and the fascial sheaths that envelop, or bind down, muscles into separate groups. These fascial sheaths, or fascia, are named according to where they are located in the muscles:

Organization of Connective Tissue:

• epimysium: a connective tissue sheath which encapsulates the entire muscle.

• Perimysium: connective tissue partitions which arise from the epimysium and divide the muscle longitudinally into groups of macroscopically visible bundles called fascicles.

• endomysium: thin, delicate connective tissue partitions which arise from the perimysium and surround each muscle fiber. Each muscle cell is invested over its entire surface with a glycomatrix-type basal lamina. Collagen fibrils of the endomysium insert into this external lamina, linking the cell to the CT framework.(10)

This can also be related to the Functions of the Connective Tissue

• neurovascular conduits Each muscle cell (fiber) is innervated. Muscle cells are also metabolically quite active, thus demanding a rich blood supply. The nerves and blood vessels travel in the CT framework of the muscle. The major vessels run in the larger connective tissue sheaths. The endomysium blood vessels form a rich capillary bed.

• mechanical support The sarcomere is attached to the plasma membrane of the muscle; the plasma membrane is attached to the external lamina; and the external lamina has the connective tissue of endomysium anchored into it. This permits the transmission of force from the sarcomere to the membrane, to the CT, and to the tendon.

• overstretch protection The relative inelasticity of the CT framework helps to prevent the muscle from being torn or overstretched. Stretching exercises gradually lengthen the CT component of the muscle. (10)

These connective tissues help provide flexibility to the muscles. Once the muscle fiber has reached its maximum resting length (sarcomeres are completely stretched), additional stretching places force on the surrounding connective tissue. As the tension increases, the collagen fibers in the connective tissue align themselves along the same line of force as the tension. Hence when you stretch, the muscle fiber is pulled out to its full length sarcomere by sarcomere, and then the connective tissue takes up the remaining slack.

This is why fascial stretching works so well, but why it is so realistically painful. You literally have to stretch a fiber to its complete length and then some. (13, 7)


----------



## LukeVTS

LMFAO!!


----------



## LukeVTS

Great read hacks. theres plenty BBers that finish a back workout then hang off a pull up bar to stretch their chest out.


----------



## ldc_08

So synthol in smaller dosages to bring a lacking muscle group i.e triceps up to scratch is ok?Im guessing the pictures you see is just plain abuse of the substance?


----------



## Prodiver

hackskii said:


> Really?
> 
> That is the whole idea of how the muscle can expand in its scheeth.
> 
> *I can't find any evidence that in normal muscle growth the muscle envelope/sheath stretches as a result of internal growth pressure. It prob expands the same as the fibre sheaths in response to biochemicals as part of the whole hypertrophy process. *
> 
> I have seen first hand guys shoot huge amounts of propionate to stretch the muscle out and only deform their own bodies.
> 
> *If you pump too much SEO into a muscle it leaks from the tendon transitions before it exerts any appreciable permanent pressure on the enevelope.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Prop is inherently irritant and prob causes fibrosis.*
> 
> Is it bigger muscle due to site injections?
> 
> *Most IM injected gear is soon absorbed and spread troughout the body. But if you maintain enough gear locally it's likely to promote local hypertrophy because of the receptors in the muscle.*
> 
> Hell now, they stretched the site injection out and left an un-natural undulation of the fascia.
> 
> Fascia stretching is nothing new Arnold used to perform stretching exercises on his chest after a good pump to stretch out the fascia.
> 
> *This would only be temporary, though fibrosis would be permanent. Body tissue only changes shape by long term (days and weeks) continuous pressure. Most tissue restitutes - re-contracts. I think fascia stretching is illusory. I can't think of an effective way to create continuous long-term internal pressure in the mucle envelope. If you inject loads of synthol it leaks from the muscle ends before it causes appreciable internal pressure.*
> 
> If you are insinuating that these Synthol pump dudes have muscle, then I say bull shit, not making your statement anything other than reasoning, but lets just look at this for a second.
> 
> *No. Mostly they exhibit fibrosis or abscesses.*
> 
> No steroids are used.
> 
> *No but some kinds of SEO are irritant and cause fibrosis.*
> 
> Even if you say that the scheeths of the muscle groups were being or acting more effecient, this serves nothing for hypertrophy as it is the blood that rebuilds the muscle.
> 
> *This is not the relevant mechanism. Some sorts of synthol lubricate the muscle fibres which allows guys to lift heavier weights, thereby increasing the stress intensity and increasing hypertrophy.*
> 
> Why is it so important to massage area if the muscle disperses so easy?
> 
> *Mainly to reduce PIP. Gear is absorbed soon anyway.*
> 
> I dont buy it.
> 
> Seen abuse and the only conclusion is fasica undulations that look like crap.
> 
> If the guy was good at what he does then fine.
> 
> But to pump many ml of oil in the muscle offers zero hypertrophy.
> 
> It does not work like that.
> 
> *Never said the SEO itself caused hypertrophy.*
> 
> Site injections are a hit and miss.
> 
> I know of dudes that got tricep abcess from shooting to build the arms.
> 
> Yet not one of these guys tried facial stretching.
> 
> *Yep*
> 
> Prodiver, I know you like synthol, but for me, it is a freaking joke for about 99% of the dudes useing it.
> 
> Muscle trauma is not something that is a welcome part of the equation.
> 
> Training causes hypertrophy, shortcuts cause compromise in symetry.
> 
> *I do**not** like synthol. But it is used. And can be a useful indicator of where best to place permanent, undetectable SEO.*
> 
> Fascia is stronger than steal.
> 
> Much like a spiders web, that is stronger than steal as well.
> 
> *Which is why all the supposed methods said to be effective at sretching it are doubtful.*
> 
> Causing the fascia to stretch beyond its normal compacity is a compromise in structure.
> 
> Lets just look at this.
> 
> If the calves have the most fascia as they are a weight bearring load, why stretch them out?
> 
> In doing so would only compromise weight berring loads, or to keep the muscle supported.
> 
> *The weight bearing asopect is not the most important. The calves are the venous return pumps of the legs, so the fasciae must be elastic and strong.*
> 
> Much like a wrap for a weak knee.
> 
> If you compromise the integrety of the muscle and or connective tissues, you got compromise.
> 
> If you do the natural approach where as you stretch the muscle while pumped, you get a more natural stretch of the fascia, less problems with the stuff most see offensive with synthol.
> 
> *As I said, I cannot conceive of any effective method of actually stretching the calf envelpes. If you could more than transitorily you'd prob collapse throuh low blood pressure and lack of venous return.*
> 
> In the end abuse is not something I look fwd to.
> 
> *Nor me.*
> 
> Sorry prodiver, I welcome your rebuttal and any input to this issue.
> 
> But in my defense, I have seen first hand the undulations from dudes that site inject and it is not natural nor welcome for apperance.
> 
> *The undulations are doubtless real. The supposed causes are unlikely.*
> 
> Please do not take offense to my words, they are only mine and my opinoion only.
> 
> *No offence taken. I just want to discover the truth.*


----------



## Prodiver

SK-XO said:


> Prodiver, I probs read Hack's post wrong but, if you like synthol, have you used it? if so do you have any pics? im just interested.


I do not like synthiol and have never said I did!

I have administered it and permanent SEO to other guys at their request for safety.

I have not used them on myself.

I never took any pics for discretionary reasons.


----------



## Prodiver

hackskii said:


> When I look at facial stretching I think of something like this.
> 
> Your muscles are made up of thousands of fibers; these muscles are individually wrapped in a connective tissue or a sheath. There are different sheaths/bundles like, fascicles, perimysium, epimysium, but lets just call them fascia for simplicity.
> 
> Think of the fascia as like a pillow case surrounding a pillow. If you put one pillow case around a pillow you will get a certain amount of size, putting in another pillow would not increase the size much but would have more volume.
> 
> I feel that muscle memory has more to do with the fascia being stretched out rather than your ability for the muscle to grow. Over years of training the fascia will stretch naturally. Once one lays off the muscle gets a form of atrophy and its fullness disappears some.
> 
> When one starts back training, the fascia has not gone back to its original value like the muscle did.
> 
> Once you train, it fills up the volume inside the fascia, this is a luxury that a long time trainer has over someone just starting out, giving the same genetics.
> 
> This in itself is a form of fascia stretching.
> 
> Fascia stretching is nothing new; John Parillo perhaps might be the most influential person on this subject.
> 
> One of the greatest scientists the sport of bodybuilding has ever known is D.J. Millward.
> 
> Both of these brought the ideas of facial stretching into the bodybuilding field.
> 
> Arnold Schwarzenegger, and Tom Platz both used fascial stretches as part of their routines. Makes sense, bigger sacks, more area of muscle to fill.
> 
> Fascia has been likened or suggested to be stronger than steel, much like a spiders web being stronger than steel.
> 
> A woman named Dr. Ida P. Rolf was the first to come up with a technique called rolfing, which is basically a form of facial stretching that actually is quite painful.
> 
> She used this to move around, loosen, expand, and realign tissues.
> 
> Remember the idea here is very simple, to get the bag that surrounds the muscle to stretch some so once the bag is bigger, and the muscle will expand into the bag and create a bigger sack of muscle.
> 
> Although this type of stretching is very painful and not many can do it correctly.
> 
> Basically this is done with a warmed up muscle (a cold muscle has limited range of motion), it needs to have a good pump (blood in the muscle), the extreme stretching, recovery.
> 
> Arnold for instance used to work chest, then have a killer pump, then he would take dumbbells and lie on a bench and use the dumbbells to stretch out the pectorals.
> 
> The killer pump would probably have to be done with higher reps and drop sets to get the most blood in the area.
> 
> It probably would be a good idea to use different angles too, this would help in allowing for more separations to be seen.
> 
> Generally speaking this facial stretching would work best during bulking sessions and not cutting sessions.
> 
> DC training incorporates this into his training philosophies.
> 
> The calves are said to have the most fascia due to its load bearing, this might be the reason why some guys have a very hard time getting size on their calves.
> 
> Shoot, just found this:
> 
> Fascial manipulation- Located all around the muscle and in the fibers are connective tissues. These tissues are composed of a both a base substance and two kinds of protein based fiber known as collagenous connective tissue and elastic connective tissue.
> 
> Collagenous connective tissue consists mostly of collagen and supplies tensile strength. Elastic connective tissue consists mostly of elastin and provides elasticity. The base substance is called mucopolysaccharide and performs as both a lubricant (allowing the fibers to easily slide over one another), and as a glue (holding the fibers of the tissue together into bundles). The more elastic connective tissue there is around a joint, the greater the range of motion in that joint. Connective tissues are made up of tendons, ligaments, and the fascial sheaths that envelop, or bind down, muscles into separate groups. These fascial sheaths, or fascia, are named according to where they are located in the muscles:
> 
> Organization of Connective Tissue:
> 
> • epimysium: a connective tissue sheath which encapsulates the entire muscle.
> 
> • Perimysium: connective tissue partitions which arise from the epimysium and divide the muscle longitudinally into groups of macroscopically visible bundles called fascicles.
> 
> • endomysium: thin, delicate connective tissue partitions which arise from the perimysium and surround each muscle fiber. Each muscle cell is invested over its entire surface with a glycomatrix-type basal lamina. Collagen fibrils of the endomysium insert into this external lamina, linking the cell to the CT framework.(10)
> 
> This can also be related to the Functions of the Connective Tissue
> 
> • neurovascular conduits Each muscle cell (fiber) is innervated. Muscle cells are also metabolically quite active, thus demanding a rich blood supply. The nerves and blood vessels travel in the CT framework of the muscle. The major vessels run in the larger connective tissue sheaths. The endomysium blood vessels form a rich capillary bed.
> 
> • mechanical support The sarcomere is attached to the plasma membrane of the muscle; the plasma membrane is attached to the external lamina; and the external lamina has the connective tissue of endomysium anchored into it. This permits the transmission of force from the sarcomere to the membrane, to the CT, and to the tendon.
> 
> • overstretch protection The relative inelasticity of the CT framework helps to prevent the muscle from being torn or overstretched. Stretching exercises gradually lengthen the CT component of the muscle. (10)
> 
> These connective tissues help provide flexibility to the muscles. Once the muscle fiber has reached its maximum resting length (sarcomeres are completely stretched), additional stretching places force on the surrounding connective tissue. As the tension increases, the collagen fibers in the connective tissue align themselves along the same line of force as the tension. Hence when you stretch, the muscle fiber is pulled out to its full length sarcomere by sarcomere, and then the connective tissue takes up the remaining slack.
> 
> *This is why fascial stretching works so well, but why it is so realistically painful. You literally have to stretch a fiber to its complete length and then some.* (13, 7)


This is an illogical conclusion. Stretching a muscle a little more to its maximum extended length after exercise or whenever, while beneficial, does not appreicably stretch the diameter and volume of the muscle envelope, and is observably only temporary.

And injecting the usual amounts ofSEOs certainly cannot impose any appreciable long term internal pressure to stretch the volume of the envekope. With huge amounts the SEO leaks from the muscle ends before it can do so.

Of course the muscle envelope stretches with hypertrophy, but I cannot conceive a way to actually stretch the envelope, and I can find no evidence that this would anyway promote an increase in muscke volume. The envelope would far more likley re-contract before the muscle grew appreciably.

I've never been convinced that fasia stretching is possible. I suspect it's a plausible concept dreamt up by a muscle guru to give him a training advantage over others.


----------



## Prodiver

BTW the sort of facial stretching referred to AFAIK does not stretch any muscles, only tight overlying tissue.


----------



## weeman

Can you actually provide any evidence to back up this 'oil lubricating the muscle fibres' theory?

I'm sorry but i still dont buy it,you wouldnt get such distinct shapes to the muscles using seo if your fibre lubrication is to be believed,and the oil leaking from the muscle certainly isnt going to cause that as you wouldnt be able to sculpt the look to the arm so accurately if that were the case.

People are actually changing the shape of their muscle bellies using SEO's,again if your theory is to be believed then that certainly wouldnt be possible,your theory would just basically let your muscle become a larger version of itself,not,for example,change the shape of a muscle belly like create more of a peak on a bicep or more exagerrated hang on triceps.

If you can provide anything factual at all to back up your theory it would be appreciated


----------



## Prodiver

All I can say, Weeman, is that I've injected quite a number of guys at their request with both synthol-type and permanent SEOs.

Some types of SEO contain irritants and/or steroids. The permanent type is non-irritant.

Most guys elected to have relatively small amounts fairly frequently; some had relatively large amounts in one go. The non-irritant and permanent SEOs gave the best results IME.

With non-irritant SEOs most guys reported the ability to markedly increase their poundages soon after their first injections, saying the muscle felt stronger, easier to contract, more "lubricated" and capable of extra maximum contraction.

This is plausible because all non-irritant SEOs tend to spread throughout the muscle down the muscle fibres and are lubricious by nature, allowing the fibres to slide past each other more easily. And maximal contraction is known to be a trigger of hypertrophy.

Non-irritant SEOs essentially only inflate the muscle, as if well-pumped. Repeated injections in a certain location without massage can produce a slight peak. But all non-irritant non-permanent SEOs give only temporary results.

Normal, infrequent IM injections of gear are soon absorbed into the bloodstream. Repeated injections of gear or SEOs containing gear may cause local stimulation of receptors in the muscle leading to extra hypertrophy.

Irritant SEOs cause local inflammation which tends to cause encapsulation of the oil if massage is not carried out, so giving a peakier or lumpier appearance.

Eventually irritant SEOs cause fibrosis, with or without abscesses, giving a permanent, often irregular increase in muscle volume typical of the bad outcomes so often pictured.

With all SEOs injecting excessive amounts and then flexing the muscle tends to cause the oil to leak from the ends of the muscle and reduce the temporary internal pressure caused by injection. I have seen this myself: puffy wrists and elbows, knees and ankles. Leaked SEO does not lubricate muscle and is slowly absorbed.


----------



## weeman

no no i understand what you are trying to explain,i am asking if you can give any proven factual evidence to back it up? if you were to inject the permanent SEO's into a lump of steak or better still pork meat and managed to get some sort of blood flow thru there i'd wager that the last thing you would see happen would be strands being lubricated by the muscle.

What i mean is if when it dispersed it did so in the manner you are describing then why wouldnt the sited volume keep on spreading,and continue on into say the forearm muscles,hands etc? the oil isnt going to know when to stop dispersing along fibres.

If i am right in thinking i am sure i have seen pictures of scans taken of bodybuilders who used significant amounts of SEO (not implants) and the oil pockets pushing the muscle bellies out could clearly be seen.


----------



## Prodiver

weeman said:


> no no i understand what you are trying to explain,i am asking if you can give any proven factual evidence to back it up? if you were to inject the permanent SEO's into a lump of steak or better still pork meat and managed to get some sort of blood flow thru there i'd wager that the last thing you would see happen would be strands being lubricated by the muscle.
> 
> What i mean is if when it dispersed it did so in the manner you are describing then why wouldnt the sited volume keep on spreading,and continue on into say the forearm muscles,hands etc? the oil isnt going to know when to stop dispersing along fibres.
> 
> If i am right in thinking i am sure i have seen pictures of scans taken of bodybuilders who used significant amounts of SEO (not implants) and the oil pockets pushing the muscle bellies out could clearly be seen.


SEO doesn't cause any increase in blood flow and does not itself directly cause hyperyrophy. SEOs are by their nature "wetting" agents which observably wick their way down the muscle fibres (as does gear excipient to work).

If you dropped some SEO on the topside of a cross-cut steak it would soon appear on the underside (as does an oil marinade) having wicked down the fibres.

Because of their molecule size SEOs will not pass through the tough fasciae and are contained in the muscle, but can exude through the muscle tendon transitions under pressure.

Leaked SEO cannot find its way into other muscles as it is not under pressure.

The pockets seen on scans are volumes of irritant SEO which has not been massaged, or abscesses or fibrotically encapsulated.


----------



## steve2211

there is a site i get mine from my steroid supplier put me onto him and so far he has been good

www.buysynthol.com Its uk based i dont know anyone else that has used the site but i have personally let me know if anyone has had probs?


----------



## Thierry

Great White said:


> Its jelousy mate.
> 
> A lot of pricks in my local pubs / town who think just because someone is bigger, or has a better body than them, that they must be abusing steroids, etc.
> 
> Winds me up to the point of almost lashing out and pummeling there heads in, but of course, that dosnt do that "roid rage" argument any good  Lol


aint that the truth, although i'm not on roids at all yet i've been accused of being on them!


----------



## BLUTOS

I have a wee suspician that this fellas been using it too, looks like they now add to delts upper traps as well as biceps lol

http://www.biggertube.com/video/727/Furlan-e-Israel-bicepes-Highest-Bicep


----------



## weeman

seen a few vids of him around the net lol looks like a cartoon,certainly not the worst i've seen tho!

As for where they site it,they have been pretty much using it in every muscle you can think of since its been around,again a lot of high profile bbers use it so well no one guesses


----------



## hackskii

BLUTOS said:


> I have a wee suspician that this fellas been using it too, looks like they now add to delts upper traps as well as biceps lol
> 
> http://www.biggertube.com/video/727/Furlan-e-Israel-bicepes-Highest-Bicep


Wow, that looks wild, quite similar to Valentine but with a bit more symetry. :lol:


----------



## Gazzer_13

This stuff doesn't even increase muscle performance, why on earth would you want to pump this s**t into your body.


----------



## Nidge

Gazzer_13 said:


> This stuff doesn't even increase muscle performance, why on earth would you want to pump this s**t into your body.


Ermm to look bigger. :thumbup1:


----------



## SiPhil

And to look like a silly cvnt.


----------



## Nidge

SiPhil said:


> And to look like a silly cvnt.


I might get some to load into my guns. :thumbup1:


----------



## gingerhulk

Synthol user AND a good dancer, surely not..........






http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=bF55PvI3e8o&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=2XBq0CrJnPo&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=TpprR1ICSgw&feature=fvw

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=QVUbkKYbQVA&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=b9sM561MyjI&feature=related


----------



## pcuzz

Bump!


----------



## hackskii

gingerhulk said:


> Synthol user AND a good dancer, surely not..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=bF55PvI3e8o&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=2XBq0CrJnPo&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=TpprR1ICSgw&feature=fvw
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=QVUbkKYbQVA&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=b9sM561MyjI&feature=related


Barf, that looks like crap, you can see on his traps there is 3 diffrent lumps on one side.

sad is he things he is something. :lol:


----------



## chris4aka

In english!

COCK!


----------



## muscleuk

i think some of these pics have been morphed,i must admit i have used synthol on my bis and traps a few years ago didnt make me look like a freak though perhaps i didnt use enough lol,i only used 1 bottle


----------



## Foamy

Wow, I wanna be just like him. He's so cool.


----------



## cecil_sensation

Tinytom said:


> Right here's why. Injecting synthol to make a muscle big requires only a needle and a pot of vegetable oil.
> 
> Usiing steroids still requires a good training plan, sound nutritional knowledge, adequate rest and recouperation and a desire to push through barriers and break the mould. One is much harder than the other.
> 
> You say about naturals - well I mod on another forum that is much more natural bias and the guys there are well clued up on their nutritional and training techniques - why? cos they don't use gear as a cheat to get big. However they would never criticise me or any other gear using bodybuilder or strongman because that's what we have to do to compete in our field and that's what we want to look like.
> 
> It's only cheating if you go into a natural federation when using gear, that's what I hate too and if I ever stopped using gear for any reason I wouldn't go into a natural fed as I've made my bed and I wouldn't want people to be thinking of me as a cheat. I've competed against guys who have used £1000s of gear to get ready and look crap because they don't pay attention to the other aspects of their training and nutrition and who haven't got the will to diet hard and push themselves mentally.
> 
> The reason why most synthol users get a bad rap is precisely the ease in which the size is available to them. It's like having a boob job and getting stupid size babylons implanted which look ridiculous. There's no moderation with these photos and it is obvious that they've got carried away. Even with an unlimited supply of gear you would have to work hard to get good results.
> 
> There's also the annoying truth that synthol users blatently deny it's use. I would never deny my gear use cos I know that's not the only reason why I'm the shape I am, however these guys know that they'd never get arms that size without a load of vitalite in their arms.


well put tom


----------



## muscleuk

the geezer in the video looks like a total knob,some of the page 3 girls would be proud of those tits lol


----------

